# IE meldet Laufzeitfehler



## Jorgi (14. August 2004)

Hallo,

auf meiner Seite (Code siehe unten) meckert der IE einen Laufzeitfehler und will den Debugger starten. Er meint, in Zeile 1 würde er einen Slash '/' erwarten.
Starte ich den Debugger, meldet der, dass für die aktuelle Anweisung kein Quellcode verfügbar ist.
In Opera und Netscape gibt's keine Probleme.
W3c.org meint, der Code wäre valide.

Was will der IE von mir? Weiß jemand Rat?

Gruß
Jürgen


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">
    <head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1" />
        <title>Willkommen bei Gesundheit-staerken.com</title>
        <meta name="generator" content="Namo WebEditor v5.0" />
        <link type="text/css" rel="stylesheet" href="css/general.css" />
<style type="text/css" title="currentStyle">
<!--
@import url(css/general.css);
       
-->
</style>
    </head>
    <body>
        <!-- Definition Container -->
        <div id="container">
            <div id="kopf">
                <h1>
                    <span>Grafik Banner</span>
                </h1>
                <div id="nav_kopf">
                    <a class="link" href="start.htm">Home</a> ::
                    <a class="link" href="nahrungsergaenzung1.htm">Nahrungsergänzung</a> :: 
                    <a class="link" href="belebteswasser.htm">Belebtes Wasser</a> :: 
                    <a class="link" href="qigong.htm">Qigong</a> ::
		    <a class="link" href="kontakt.htm">Kontakt</a> :: 
                    <a class="link" href="impressum.htm">Impressum</a>
                </div>
            </div>
            <div id="intro">
                <!-- Textkoerper -->
                <div id="text" style="padding-bottom=10px;">
                
<iframe src="http://www.gesundheit-staerken.com:80/tinc?key=sJxud1h5&amp;formname=Infomaterial" 
        style="text-align: center;"
	width="758"  
        height="680"
	scrolling="auto"
	frameborder="0" 
        name="Formular">
</iframe>
                    
                </div>
                <!-- Ende Textkoerper -->
            </div>
            <!-- Ende intro -->
            <div id="footer">
                <img src="images/adresse_300.gif" width="300" height="40" border="0" alt="Adresse" />
            </div>
            <!-- Ende Container -->
        </div>
    </body>
</html>
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. August 2004)

Mein IE meckert bei deinem Code nicht.....ist das ganze irgendwo online?


----------



## Jorgi (15. August 2004)

Hallo fatalus, 

guckst Du hier:
http://www.gesundheit-staerken.com/kontakt.htm

Mit welchem Explorer hast Du getestet? Ich habe unter IE 5.0 getestet.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## shutdown (15. August 2004)

Also ich hab IE 6 und ich kann auch keinen Fehler finden.

(Außer vielleicht dass die Eingabefelder ohne gestrichelte Umrandung besser aussehen würden, aber das war ja nicht die Frage   )


----------



## Jorgi (15. August 2004)

Hallo Shutdown,

danke für Deinen Hinweis mit IE 6.

Sieht so aus, als sei der Fehler eher lokal bedingt (sprich mein PC spinnt) als dass es am Code liegt.

Zu den "gestrichelten Linien": Ich nutze ein Formular-Tool vom Webhoster. Habe da leider wenig Einflußmöglichkeiten, deshalb lasse ich es.

Übrigens: Im IE 5.0 sehe ich die Eingabefelder mit durchgehenden Linien, nicht gestrichelt.

Guck' ich auf Opera, gebe ich Dir natürlich Recht!

Danke jedenfalls.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. August 2004)

Bei mir ist's IE5.5.

Welche Datei meldet dein IE denn als Ursprungsquelle des Fehlers?

Leere mal die Temporary Internet Files...taucht das Problem dann immer noch auf?


----------



## Jorgi (15. August 2004)

Hallo fatalus,

der Fehler wird angezeigt, wenn ich die Datei ../kontakt.htm öffne. Eine genaue Bezeichnung, welche Datei den Fehler verursacht, wird nicht angezeigt. Der genaue Fehlerhinweis lautet:
"Es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten.
Soll der Debug-Modus gestartet werden?

Zeile: 1
Fehler: '/' erwartet."

Der Debug-Modus startet jetzt mit mit einem Fehlerhinweis: "Unbekannter Fehler"

Temporary Internet Files habe ich gelöscht - es kommt weiterhin der gleiche Hinweis.

In der Datei liegt in einem iFrame die Formularseite des Weghosters. Vielleicht hat's auch damit zu tun. Der aufgerufene Debugger sagte mir bisher, dass für die aktuelle Anwendung kein Quellcode vorhanden sei und brach daraufhin ab.

Vielleicht ist der Fehler ja in einer vom Webhoster generierten Datei zu suchen (z.B. in der corelib.js).

Nur komisch: Du mit IE 5.5 und Shutdown mit IE 6.0 bekommt keine Fehleranzeige und bei mir zeigen Opera 7.11, Netscape 7.1 und Mozilla Firebird 0.7 auch keinen Fehler an.

Schlecht wäre nur, wenn einige andere Besucher, die noch IE 5.0 einsetzen, durch diesen Fehlerhinweis behindert werden.

Vielleicht ist ja auch gar nichts?

Gruß
Jürgen


----------

